
No Room for Assholes Like Me - nofilter
https://nofilter.ee/no-room-for-assholes-like-me/
======
smt88
"Don't be sexual at work, even jokingly" != oppression

If you had to ask someone if it were inappropriate to write, you knew not to
write it, didn't you?

The rules people want you to follow aren't opaque or complex:

\- don't hit on coworkers

\- don't make sexual, sexist, or racist comments

------
whipoodle
This is stupid

